# Official Knicks @ Bulls Saturday March 20, 2004 7:30pm cst.MSG,WGN, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Post predictions.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Knicks 91
Bulls 79


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Knicks 89

Bulls 80

EC 20


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Knick -- 100
The Bull -- 89


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Knicks 97
Bulls 72

marbury with 37


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Knicks should lose this one. Houston probably won't play and you can't expect Tim Thomas to have two big games in a row. You guys absolutely have to pull this one out.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bulls coming back home after a loss to the Raptors. 


Knicks 90
Bulls 88


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

knicks 96
bulls 68

hinrich 5 pts, 7a, 4rebs 2/13 fg, 1/7 3ptfg
crawford 11 pts, 3a, 3rebs 4/15 fg, 1/9 3ptfg
----------------------------------------------------------
marbury 36pts, 8a, 6rebs 14/21 fg, 2/7 3ptfg, 6/7 ft


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Knickerbockers 102
Bulls 85


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Myyyyyyyyyy Kiiiiiiiiind of Toooooooooown







90


Neeeew Yoooooork, Neeeew Yooooooork







86


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

knicks 105
bulls 87

starbury 20/5/15
houston (injured?) 25
t.thomas 18/10
nazr 8/12
shandon 15


kirk 13/5/12
craw 16/4/7
eddy 13/8
tyson 10/10
ant 8/6
gill 7
lint 6/7
pree 6/5
pargo 4/5
shirly 4/4


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

knicks 85
bulls 77


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Knicks 94

Bulls 90

Kurt Thomas and Nazr Mohammed will kill us inside.


----------



## NoJoke (May 28, 2003)

Knicks 105

Bulls 79



:devil:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Knicks 93 





Bulls 86


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Knicks 104
Bulls 108


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls lose. 99-83


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Knicks 100
Bulls 91

NBDL all stars and SKiles goofy "play hard" lineups don't give Me a lot of confidence.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

one for the home team? (i'm dreaming, i know... :sigh: )








84








83


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

BULLS 103
KNICKS 99 F/OT


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Knicks - 95
Bulls - 85


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Chicago - 96

New York - 91


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Now that we won against Toronto, i automatically have more interest in watching this game. 

We usually do well against the Knicks....plus its Saturday, Bulls at home on WGN Superstation....it usually works out pretty well.

Bulls 98
Knicks 95

Jamal 24


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

93








82









18-12








21-6-6


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Bulls - 96
Knicks - 92


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls lose. 99-90.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks 89
Bulls 82


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Bulls 87
Knicks 82

Jamal scores 24 on his 24th birthday - all in the second half. 

Kirk posts another double double.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 93
Knicks 85


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

takin the Bulls. No reason besides i pissed that i took the Dinos last night and i'm sick of the Bulls on/off switch (mostly off). I'm trying to throw the rib contest

Bulls 92 
Knicks 88


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Knicks 100
Bulls 92

Marbury and Hinrich should be a good matchup. Curry should dominate inside.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> takin the Bulls. No reason besides i pissed that i took the Dinos last night and i'm sick of the Bulls on/off switch (mostly off). I'm trying to throw the rib contest...



Month ago, I got the Carson Ribs (as a present ). It came by FedEx, passing thru a three airports. They were good, but for $100 you can get the outstanding one at many restaurants in PA. However should admit that the sauce was outstanding.

I like that ribs contest, because when your team is loosing you could be winning and you are not taking it so hard.
:yes:


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Knicks 99
Bulls 85


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy once again being very agressive to start the game. They have no one to matchup with him.

Bulls 12
Knicks 6


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JC clearling looking more assertive to start this game(unlike last night). 7 pts, 2 rebs, 2 assists already.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

good news bad news. bad news, tysons release is slow and his release allowed the shot to be blocked. the good news is that he is looking for his 16 foot J. And that is a good sign


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Kirk Dunks again!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Tyson with a very nice feed to Eddy for the dunk


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

kendall gill with a very rookie mistake


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EDDY's the MAN of the 1st qtr: 12 pts(5-5 FG), 4 rebs, 1 blk.

Bulls 27
Knicks 18


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> JC clearling looking more assertive to start this game(unlike last night). 7 pts, 2 rebs, 2 assists already.


prolly doesn't want to lose at home on his birthday.

go jamal!!!!!!!!!

tim thomas looks to be hurtin'

screw this tanking business - go bulls

:laugh:


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Yeah there was a nice pass by Crawford at the end of the first but Eddy couldn't find the handle. I think he's been hanging out with Chandler too much.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

what the hell happened to Tyson's shot? I guess it's been awhile since i've seen him play. Or take a jumpshot. but that's one ugly hitch.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Shirley's has looked somewhat decent in this 2nd qtr so far.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

hilarious! Lenny complains about a TO call, walks thru the inbounds play on the court:laugh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

am enjoying the call tonight by marv albert and doug collins on msg network. doug collins with great stories 'bout the old chicago stadium. 

interesting comment by collins:
Coach Bach gave Kirk a lot of tape of Mark Price to study...esp. screen and roll.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JC with a coast to coast layup after attempting a bad 3 on the previous posession. Thats more like it.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Kirk with his best JC impression


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I am hoping for the Bulls to win this one. Would help the Raptors if that happened. :yes:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

JC drive and kick to KH for three!

Was it Kismet who said that Jamal never created shooting opportunities for his teammates?

6 and 5 assists respectively for our young backcourt.

Eddy has been in da house tonight.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Terrible call by the refs on that block by Hinrich on Marbury. Definitely ALL BALL.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great finish to the qtr by our two guards. Just a great first half overall.

Bulls 50
Knicks 40

Eddy: 16 pts(6-6 FG), 6 rebs, 2 blks
JC: 11 pts(5-11 FG), 5 assists, 1 stl


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

(0:00) End Period
(0:00) [NYK 40-50] Marbury Free Throw 2 of 2 (6 PTS)
(0:00) [NYK] Team Rebound
(0:00) [NYK] Marbury Free Throw 1 of 2 missed
(0:00) [CHI] Hinrich Foul: Shooting (2 PF)
(0:07) [CHI 50-39] Hinrich Free Throw 2 of 2 (7 PTS)
(0:07) [CHI] Crawford Substitution replaced by Gill
(0:07) [CHI 49-39] Hinrich Free Throw 1 of 2 (6 PTS)
(0:07) [NYK] Anderson Foul: Personal (1 PF)
(0:20) [CHI] Curry Rebound (Off:1 Def:5)
(0:21) [NYK] Anderson Jump Shot: Missed
(0:38) [CHI 48-39] Crawford Jump Shot: Made (11 PTS) Assist: Hinrich (6 AST)
(0:51) [NYK] Marbury Turnover: Lost Ball Out of Bounds (3 TO)
(1:07) [CHI 46-39] Hinrich Jump Shot: Made (5 PTS) Assist: Crawford (5 AST)
(1:30) [NYK 39-43] Mohammed Jump Shot: Made (5 PTS) Assist: Marbury (4 AST)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> JC with a coast to coast layup after attempting a bad 3 on the previous posession. Thats more like it.


doug collins was literally saying that jamal shouldn't attempt a bad three and then jamal with the layup...maybe he heard him. 

i'm telling you...listening to marv and doug call this game is so refreshing. they miss _nothing_. unlike, well you know...

:laugh: 

great first half by the bulls!


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Hinrich could possibly have another triple double this game, first half stats: 7 points, 6 assists, 4 rebounds.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry has been a BLOCKING machine the past two games. 3 blks tonight. 4 last night.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TO AD - Dunk the fu*king ball when u're that near the basket.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a dumb TO by Gill. They comeback and score on the other end. 4 point turnaround.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Gill is seriously worthless


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We just stunk in that qtr. Their BIG run starter after Gill's stupid TO. Oh well......3 point game. Lets see if the Bulls can avoid another double digit comeback at home.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hinrich has done an excellent job guarding Marbury tonight. He just has incredible anticipation and timing to go with surprising athletic ability. 

I think its fairly obvious we need to resign JC this offseason, him and Hinrich ARE going to be a great backcourt in a couple years. Jamal is so much more controlled than he used to be. I see a lot of progress in him, which is why I want him back. If there was no progress, I'd say let him sign somewhere else. 

Curry also, his progress on the boards and on defense (shotblocking) is amazing. Not only is he a beast on offense, but now hes doing all the fundamental things a big man should do which makes him even more dangerous. 

Its the 3 and 4 spot where we seem to suffer. The SF position is obvious, but I really dont think were all that good at the PF either, we just have a lot of bench calibur PF's. None really worthy of starting.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I hope Skiles doesnt leave Curry on the bench for the entire 4th quarter (typo).


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, if we're going to sign any more scrub, Gill will be the 1st to be cut.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

MAN take care of the F'N ball. We've 16 TOs tonight. 5 by Jamal.

3 point game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They've taken the lead. 

Thank Skiles for putting a pitiful lineup on the court.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Knicks are a very good comeback team. I saw them wipe a huge lead by the Bucks ( i think it was 26 points)

couple that with the Bulls inability to play the fourth and that equals us losing.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Crawford is garbage. What a dumbass!

This chump loser isn't a pg period. Yeah, I wouldn't mind resigning him for the MLE. Anything more than that is overpaying.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Knicks are a very good comeback team. I saw them wipe a huge lead by the Bucks ( i think it was 26 points)
> 
> couple that with the Bulls inability to play the fourth and that equals us losing.


She is back! about F'in time


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I hope Jwill is watching this game. Its nice to see Demarr Johnson contributing


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They're straightup out-hustling us. 

And we can't make a basic play on the offensive end.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> She is back!  about F'in time


Its saturday night


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Its saturday night


haha, sunday morning for me, very early sunday morning


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Crawford is garbage. What a dumbass!
> 
> This chump loser isn't a pg period. Yeah, I wouldn't mind resigning him for the MLE. Anything more than that is overpaying.


Yeah, because Kendall Gill is such a better option. 

Bulls rolling over now. North Carolina needs to get it's rear in gear. Anyone see Roy Williams reduce a player to tears on the bench? Geez.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal jumper good

Hinrich airball, bad

Gill breakaway layup too strong.

Gill blocked shot. Good


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Crawford making it happen for us. A jumper an an assist to give us the lead.

Bulls 74
Knicks 73


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Eddy Curry only 10 assists shy of his first triple-double!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Crawford making it happen for us. A jumper an an assist to give us the lead.
> 
> Bulls 74
> Knicks 73


Jamal again 

76-75 Bulls.

Beautiful block by Jamal. Almost stolen.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Moochie you idiot. don't touch anyone outside the 3 pt line.

Jamal to shoot 3.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamal again
> ...


Ya, that guy sucks...

and by sucks I mean is good...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How many layups is Gill gonna miss tonight?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm finding I have split loyalties right now. On the one hand, I'd like to see the Bull win tonight. On the other, I picked them to lose, and I think I'm leading the rib contest.

What to do?!?!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're the WORST loose-ball-getter in this league. Every night i see us get out-beaten and out-hustled to the loose balls.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

OT: Texas 73, NC 64 with 2:23 remaining


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk is a BAD 4th qtr shooter.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Can't see the game......

.....is Eddy the beast the play-by-play makes him look like?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Ya, that guy sucks...


sucks like a fox!

Jamal nice diving for the loose ball

on the other end he was careless with the ball. good thing Eddy was there. Eddy gets fouled..


Eddy is doing well on the offensive end. but he's a statue when it comes to help defense. but he does fly out of nowhere for blocks.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Clank.

Clank.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

CURRY with a BIG offensive rebound and the bucket. He's got 14 boards tonight.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

EDDY!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

eddy missed both FT's

AD challenges Marburys shot. nice,

Gill misses a shot (again!) but Eddy o reb and he knocks down a floater.

Shandon Anderson 3. MISS

Baker Oreb Hardaway 3. In and out. 
foul on kendall.

81-79 53 secs left


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> We're the WORST loose-ball-getter in this league. Every night i see us get out-beaten and out-hustled to the loose balls.


Repeat :upset:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

What's up with Tyson?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy MAKES THE BOTH this time! Good job big man.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal!!!!.guns blazing!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JAMAL WITH A DAGGER! WHAT A SHOT! 

Bulls up 4. Knicks call timeout with 3 secs left BABY!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Crawford CLUTCH!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

JAMAL CRAWFORD IS AN ASSASSIN!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jamal's line tonight: 25 pts(10-20 FG), 6 rebs, 9 assists, 2 stls, 1 blk, 46 mins.*

Happy Birthday KID


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

My ribs.......... 

Those sweet, delicious, ribs. I could almost taste them.....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

happy birthday jamal crawford! 

tremendous.:rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> *Jamal's line tonight: 25 pts(10-20 FG), 6 rebs, 9 assists, 2 stls, 1 blk, 46 mins.*


This is the best game Jamal has played in a while.

Jamal was like "You could have had me, NY!!!"

Isiah no where to be seen but I bet his face looked like this :no:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Kudos to our starting 4!

What happened to the bench tonight?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)




----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Enough rebounds for Eddy Curry tonight?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> My ribs..........
> 
> Those sweet, delicious, ribs. I could almost taste them.....


I thought it would be you or Fleet. Either would be worthy winners.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Eddy and Jamal proving their March warrior status once again

Keep it up over the next 13 games guys .. it just ups the ante in what we will be able to get for you both in the offseason


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Another win. My chance at the ribs is over.

Good all round game for Eddy and JC played well.

JYD with a DNP-CD?


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Kirk didn't shoot well, but I assume he guarded Marbury most of the time? Marbury 4-18, so whoever guarded him did a good job.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> 
> JYD with a DNP-CD?


I think he's hurt....


----------



## jamalcrawford01 (Feb 25, 2004)

happy b-day to mr.crawford!!! and did i see eddy grab more than 5 rebounds


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Nice games by Jamal and Eddy. The Bulls still need to get better at getting the ball to Eddy late in games though. Gill is like a mini Fizer. Every time he gets the ball, he's trying to put a shot up, or he tries to do too much and ends up making a dumb turnover.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> Kirk didn't shoot well, but I assume he guarded Marbury most of the time? Marbury 4-18, so whoever guarded him did a good job.


Kirk absolutely dogged Starbury. In fact, the 4 shots that Marbury did hit, I think only one of them was a good shot. He got into the paint a few times because Eddy couldn't rotate on the pick and roll and hit a few prayers from the outside. He shot a couple airballs tonite.

Another testament to Kirk's D is how Penny posted him up/attempted to post him up a couple times tonite. I don't remember him once scoring on Kirk.

Did anyone else catch that quote by Red Kerr about Kirk already being a top 5 defensive guard? He was quoting someone else on that assessment and I was wondering who it might have been.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Boy, we just get killed at the SF position each game.

And I don't see how the Bulls are going to be much improved next year if Pax lets Craw walk to the highest bidder. I am praying that some team comes after him hard with a reasonable S&T for us. Happy birthday, young man, you made yourself some money.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

I'm becoming more and more convined that jamal is the answer at SG. all he has to do is get stronger and better defensively.

DRAFT EMEKA OKAFOR! TRADE CHANDLER! GET AN EUROPEAN SF! sign someone for the MLE! call it a day!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Losing Crawford would be such a blow to this team. We are so bad we can't afford to just be letting talent walk, no matter how marginal it might be. We just don't have the cap space to replace Jamal with anything if he walks. But if we resign him, have a nice draft and make one really great deal, we could come back next year with a little bit of hope for the year after.

Stockpiling young potential is still better than scouting NBDL players. That's my assessment on things as a fan.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Losing Crawford would be such a blow to this team. We are so bad we can't afford to just be letting talent walk, no matter how marginal it might be. We just don't have the cap space to replace Jamal with anything if he walks. But if we resign him, have a nice draft and make one really great deal, we could come back next year with a little bit of hope for the year after.
> 
> Stockpiling young potential is still better than scouting NBDL players. That's my assessment on things as a fan.


u don't think pax is gonna keep these nbdl/cba players next season do u??


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I might be in the minority here, but I hope that Linton Johnson and Dupree are both back in a Bulls unifor next year. These kids aren't stars, but I think both can emerge to be contributors in this league. At the very least they provide depth and play decent D at the wing. Shirley, well, Shirley you jest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> u don't think pax is gonna keep these nbdl/cba players next season do u??


That's what he appears to be saying. That's why he cut guys like Corie Blount and Rick Brunson.

I would hope not. But, especially if Crawford leaves, we're going to have some huge holes in the lineup and no salary cap room to fill them, and not enough draft picks to fill them.

If Crawford leaves we lose depth at both guard positions, and we still don't have a SF.

Where did all of our draft picks go?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> I might be in the minority here, but I hope that Linton Johnson and Dupree are both back in a Bulls unifor next year. These kids aren't stars, but I think both can emerge to be contributors in this league. At the very least they provide depth and play decent D at the wing. Shirley, well, Shirley you jest.


I disagree. Linton is clearly not an NBA level player.

Dupree might stick in the league. But he's at best a 12th man on every other NBA team.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. Linton is clearly not an NBA level player.
> ...


Exactly.

Linton is terrible and Dupree is not that much more ahead.


----------

